# Hurricane Xs and weight gainer from my protein



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

just bought some Hurricane and weight gainer from my protein , what aload of junk it is. every time i have the Hurricane i feel sick for around two hours after , i cant eat and cant hardly move. my mate has got some and its the same for him , i dont know whats in it but it makes me feel horrible.

i have been on it for about a week now and i have lost weight becuase i cant eat after i have taken it so im going to through the lot in the bit. the weight gainer isnt as bad but i wont be buying any more thats for sure.

just wondering if any one has any recomendations for an all in one ?? im going back onto the iso2 weight gainer i had no problems with that before , just thought i would try my protein after hearing good things , guess its true, you do get what you pay for lol


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

thomson_adam said:


> just bought some Hurricane and weight gainer from my protein , what aload of junk it is. every time i have the Hurricane i feel sick for around two hours after , i cant eat and cant hardly move. my mate has got some and its the same for him , i dont know whats in it but it makes me feel horrible.
> 
> i have been on it for about a week now and i have lost weight becuase i cant eat after i have taken it so im going to through the lot in the bit. the weight gainer isnt as bad but i wont be buying any more thats for sure.
> 
> just wondering if any one has any recomendations for an all in one ?? im going back onto the iso2 weight gainer i had no problems with that before , just thought i would try my protein after hearing good things , guess its true, you do get what you pay for lol


Hi,

Sorry to hear you haven't had a good experience with Hurricane XS. Hurricane XS contains a fair amount of dextrose (simple sugar) per serving and some people will be more sensitive to this than others, this is the same with any "simple sugar" based formula.

We have 1000s of happy customers who use Hurricane XS time and time again, infact its one of our most popular products. Please read here why we are cheaper, the quality of ingredients is never comprimised.

See some of the reviews below:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/index.cfm?page=product-review&id=90;1108

We would recommend using formulas with low GI carb sources (i.e. oats, barley etc). Hurricane Evo uses a blend of carb sources, our weight gainer elite would be the most suitable weight gainer.

We hope that helps.

Regards,

MP Sales


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Bit ov a waste to bin it. Do supliment copanies not have a quality policy? If your not happy wel refund you etc?


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

i know yeah i thought that , cost me £50 for them to but im never going to get my money back lol. normally i would just pass it on to one of my mates but they hate it all to. As for my protein are you saying i should try your MAX MP products?? i have bought your wight gainer elite thats the one that is passing through my mate quicker than a sports car on nos ... i think i would just give it a miss , i dont want to waste any more money on it lol


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

If you don't want the Hurricane xs, i'll have it!

I started using it for the first time about 2 weeks ago and i am very impressed. I'm usually very cynical when it comes to supplements but i'm doing very well on it. I will definetly be re-ordering it, taste good to!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought the gainer was really nice when i used it about 2 years a go. Never tried the hrricane as i use my own little mix


----------



## thomson_adam (Apr 28, 2009)

whats your own little mix mate?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought hurricane XS was spot on stuff, made some great gains with it and it tastes fine. Also a fan of the weight gainer, get a tub every couple of months and am impressed by it every time. My stomachs' fine on it too. Try some of their other products I'm sure you'll find something to suit you. Maybe hurricane Evo or just a different flavour? Some of their true whey flavours give me dodgy guts but some don't.


----------



## James.Harvey-PT (Sep 30, 2010)

Hurricane XS is full of sugar mostly all of the carboyhdrates from MY Protein supplements is sugar! All there supplements tastes great thats because its really high in sugar. I get tooth ache and a sugar rush after drinking there Hurricane XS i would not recommend this product?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

wanna sell it mate?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

No experience with Hurricane XS, but im using garnell nutrition's as one40, and it does the trick just fine, would recommend it as it has an impressive nutritional profile.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

do you not read what is in the products before you buy?

Its an unfair bashing of myprotein products in my opinion.

If you dont get on with it, try something else................

nothing worst than a dodgy stomach!!

:rockon:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

James.Harvey-PT said:


> Hurricane XS is full of sugar mostly all of the carboyhdrates from MY Protein supplements is sugar! All there supplements tastes great thats because its really high in sugar. I get tooth ache and a sugar rush after drinking there Hurricane XS i would not recommend this product?


That is a lie.............FLAT OUT.

:whistling:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

James.Harvey-PT said:


> Hurricane XS is full of sugar mostly all of the carboyhdrates from MY Protein supplements is sugar! All there supplements tastes great thats because its really high in sugar. I get tooth ache and a sugar rush after drinking there Hurricane XS i would not recommend this product?


What a load of rubbish! You've said that same para before too.

What company do you work for troll?


----------

